# Another DIY refugium



## studman50 (Aug 15, 2009)

so im going to start building my refugium for my 125gal, im going to use a 55gal tank, and i've looked at numerous design's, the tank will be FOWLR, and would like a pretty good sized sump area, i already have a skimmer but don't know if i want to mount it inside the sump? also i've read you can use acrylic baffles in a glass tank? but my main question is in all the designs they have don't give a reasoning for the height of the baffles? and what size to make each area exactly anything is helpful thanks


----------

